# Birds in Flight



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

My first real attempt at it. Not sure how much help i can get being a Fujifilm xt2 user. I shot in continuous h, zone large square, afc mode 2, 100-400 with 1.4 tc. I tried wide tracking zone but nothing was coming out. My have to go into custom settings to experiment. This stuff is hard! I started at 200 as they were appproaching from distance, locked focus, then zoomed. SOOC jpeg

1.





2.




3.




4.




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 23, 2017)

Great sharp pics, what bird is #4  it's totally awesome in black.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Great sharp pics, what bird is #4  it's totally awesome in black.


Thanks.Cormorant, I believe.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 23, 2017)

I think that zooming out, you will lose focus.  Focusing at the extreme end of the zoom then pulling back you will retain focus.  But action is hard and BIF is very hard.  Keep trying different combo until you find the winning combo ... or until someone with an XT2 and BIF expertise steps up.  (The problem is that you and I may be the only XT2 shooters in TPF ... maybe Steve if he ever wakes up, lol.)


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I think that zooming out, you will lose focus.  Focusing at the extreme end of the zoom then pulling back you will retain focus.  But action is hard and BIF is very hard.  Keep trying different combo until you find the winning combo ... or until someone with an XT2 and BIF expertise steps up.  (The problem is that you and I may be the only XT2 shooters in TPF ... maybe Steve if he ever wakes up, lol.)


I'll try it. Then maybe I can help someone for once. Steve is feeling the pressure, I can sense it. Lol


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 23, 2017)

Yep, #4 is a cormorant.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 23, 2017)

lol  Actually for a while I've been looking at Sony and FujiFilm for a Full Spectrum, probably FujiFilm.
And years ago before I bought into Nikon I nearly bought into FujiFilm.

If it all was free ....


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice set!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Nice set!


Thanks, buy an XT2 and guide me ok master bifer


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice set


----------



## baturn (Apr 23, 2017)

Very nice! BIFs are tough no matter what you're shooting with. I especially like #2.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 23, 2017)

Very Nice Set.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 23, 2017)

Very nice.

Only help I can give is try different combo's of auto focus settings until you find one that can lock focus and continue to focus on quickly moving objects.
After that it's just practice.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 23, 2017)

From the Michael the Maven guy that tested the XT-2 against the Nikon D500 and his conclusion once you get the AF setup the best for birds in flight  which ever that is supposedly had a higher keeper rate then the D500 side to side but head on Nikon D500 held the edge + buffer. The Fuji system is pretty impressive even if none of this is true just holding one looking over placement of dials and build quality is amazing. I don't have the XT-2 but have XT-10 and very impressed with it. I don't use as often as I should but still every time I take it out of the bag I think the same thing that I love it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set



Thanks Logan 



baturn said:


> Very nice! BIFs are tough no matter what you're shooting with. I especially like #2.



Thanks bat



DarkShadow said:


> Very Nice Set.



Thanks David



zombiesniper said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Only help I can give is try different combo's of auto focus settings until you find one that can lock focus and continue to focus on quickly moving objects.
> After that it's just practice.



Thanks Trevor.



DarkShadow said:


> From the Michael the Maven guy that tested the XT-2 against the Nikon D500 and his conclusion once you get the AF setup the best for birds in flight  which ever that is supposedly had a higher keeper rate then the D500 side to side but head on Nikon D500 held the edge + buffer. The Fuji system is pretty impressive even if none of this is true just holding one looking over placement of dials and build quality is amazing. I don't have the XT-2 but have XT-10 and very impressed with it. I don't use as often as I should but still every time I take it out of the bag I think the same thing that I love it.



Thanks, I'll look him up.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 24, 2017)

You aren't afraid to try anything when it comes to photography, are you? I applaud your diversity and yearning for knowledge.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 24, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You aren't afraid to try anything when it comes to photography, are you? I applaud your diversity and yearning for knowledge.



Sure, why not. Thanks.


----------

